

The paper regarding the 2^52 attack on SHA-1 is now on eprint [pdf] - dfranke
http://eprint.iacr.org/2009/259.pdf

======
khandekars
Fascinating read. Employing Cell GPUs to implement the technique in the paper
could have interesting ramifications.

